# Probleme mit Lap Top



## DaBischi (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Gleich vorweg, ich bin nicht wirklich fit was Computer angeht, also verzeiht mir meine vielleicht dummen Fragen ... 

Es geht um einen Acer LapTop der mittlerweile zwei Jahre alt ist. Anfänglich lief er ohne Probleme, mittlerweile tut er sich manchmal aber arg schwer. Vor allem bei "aufwändigen" Prozesse. 
z.Bsp. : 
-Das Spiel FiA GTR lief anfänglich ohne Probleme und sogar sehr flüssig. Obwohl der Lap Top nur einen SiS Chipsatz hat. Nun schaltet er sich nach etwa 10 Minuten einfach aus.
-Das rendern von Filmdatein über PinnaclePro war früher kein Problem. Mittlerweile schaltet sich das Gerät aber auch einfach ab.

Das Brennen von DVD's geht eigentlich gar nicht mehr und Microsoft Encarta braucht ewig zum laden. 

Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, der Lap Top wird recht schnell heiß. Ich habe schon versucht den Lüfter zu reinigen, allerdings war dieser nicht wirklich schmutzig. Darüber hinaus habe ich so ein zusätzliches Lüfterpad gekauft, was aber auch nicht wirklich hilft.

Ich habe mehrfach die Festplatte formatiert und die Programme neu aufgespielt ... ich muss ehrlich sagen ich bin mit meinem (nicht)Wisssen am Ende.

Was kann ich noch tun um das Gerät (wieder) fit zu bekommen ?. Gibt es so etwas wie eine Check-Liste die man alle halbe Jahre mal abarbeiten muss ?

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal wäre die Reinigung bei einem PC-Fachmann, der das Gerät ohne Garantieverlust öffnen kann nicht verkehrt da du ja von außen nicht an den gesamten Schmutz kommst. Und eine neuinstallation von Windows kann bei einer verstopften Registry manchmal wunder bewirken. Allerdings glaube ich eher, dass es an der schlechten Kühlung liegt, dass das Laptop abschaltet (ist es zufällig eine Intel CPU?). Also reinigen und Platz schaffen unter dem Gerät. Also etwa mit einem Buch beim Arbeiten etwas neigen damit die Luft besser an die Kühlung kommt.


----------



## DaBischi (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Die Reinigung durch den Fachmann werde ich schnellstmöglich durchführen lassen.
Es handelt sich jedoch nicht um einen Intel, sondern um einen AMD Prozessor.
Ich ahbe bereits ein schräges Gestell mit zusätzlichen Lüftern unter dem Laptop stehen, das nützt aber nicht unbedingt was ....


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Dezember 2007)

Mh. ne Reinigung kostet auch entsprechend. Und es gibt keine Garantie auf Erfolg. Ist eben nur eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## nchristoph (1. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ne möglichkeit wie du ihn selber testen kannst.

Unter anderem gibt es programme die den Ram testen ob der in ordnung ist.

Allerdings in deinem Fall würde ich eher auf überhitzung tippen.

Leider habe ich durch ein ähnliches problem meinen letzten laptop verheizt. Temperatur beim verabschieden: 155 grad celcius trotzkühlerplatte. 

Apropo Kühlerplatte: Bitte mach die weg, die war der Hauptgrund warum mein lappi abgebrannt is. Die hat nämlich mehr Staub als lust in den laptop reingeblasen.

Ich würde die ne kühlmatte empfehlen. Gibbet im Fachhandel um 24,95.

Achja und die Reinigung beim Fachmann würde ich nur dann empfehlen, falls du keine garantie mehr haben solltest. Diese wird wie der Raubkopierer gesagt hat unter umständen sehr kostspielig.

Würde es an deiner stelle mal online versuchen bei Acer ob die livesupport haben. Dadurch hab ich den alten Laptop ersetzt gekriegt von HP.

mfg
Christoph


----------

